# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضو جديد هل من مرحب

## السفاك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

ممكن اكون عضو في أسرة شبكة الناصرة

----------


## أبو سلطان

إسمك ايخوف يا خوي [السفاك]، علشان چديه ما أحد جارع يطلع لك ايرحب فيك

و لا اتلومهم علشان عندهم اختبارات بعد اسبوعين و يبغوا ايصيرو سليمين

إلا جبت اياك ادياجه سودا و امفححه بأحمر لو لا؟

علشان لو واحد اختلع منك إلا ندبحها له عن الروعه

ههههههههههههههههـ

أمزح اياك

هلا بيك يالغلا

و في بيتك و مطرحك 

 و على الرحب و السعة

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## فرح



----------


## السفاك

يسلموو

أبوسلطان

شوق المحبة

فرح 

على الترحيب


وأن شاء الله يا ابو سلطان جايب لك الدجاجة السوداء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

> يسلموو
> 
> أبوسلطان 
> شوق المحبة 
> فرح  
> على الترحيب 
> 
> 
> وأن شاء الله يا ابو سلطان جايب لك الدجاجة السوداء



يا ولدي السفاك، أنا طلبت منك ادياجه سوده مهو دجاحة سوداء و بعدين لا تنسى امفححه بأحمر ترى ضروري علشان مطلوبه بهالمواصفات، لا تنسى!

ههههههـ

أمزح اياك

و مشكور على ردك السريع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيك

----------


## Malamh Cute

نورت المنُنتدى وإن شآء الله تنبسط معنا وننتظر منك

احلى المشآركآت :) ..


**

----------


## مريم المقدسة



----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## معشوقة آل البيت



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## Sweet Magic

{.. آلًسٌلآٍمٌ عًلْيٌكُمِ












••----------------------------------••











.



.



.



.



.



▫▪ ▪▫



اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 















▫▪,,,▪▫







مرحباًوأهلاً بمن جاء إلينا . .








العز تجلى والنور هل علينا . .






بكل حبـ البشر لخالقـ الشمس والشجر . .



بعدد النبضـ فيـ قلوب البشر . .



بعدد ما رفرف الطير وغرد الكروانـ وغنى الحمامـُ . .



نقول لكـ أهلاً وسهلاً . .



أهلاً بك بقلوبنا قبل حروفنا . .



أهـلاً بـكـ لـتـنـثـر/ي حـروفـ الأصـالـة وشـذا عطرهـا بـمنتدانا. .





. .. .. .. .. .










شبكة الناصرة 





. .. .. .. .. .





حياكـ الله في منتدانا 



بكلـ شوقـ ننتظر مشاركاتكـ وإبداعاتكـ 











.



.



.



.



.



.






••----------------------------------••












‏Sweet Magic

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## علوكه

_مراااااااااااااحب_ 
_بين اخوانك واخواتك_ 
_والبيت بيتك_

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

ممكن ونص

هلا وغلال

هلا وسهلا

الدار دار واحنا زوارك

انشاء الله تفيد وتستفيد

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## ام الحلوين

مرحبـا بك خيي السفاك

كم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك 

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك 

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد


******

----------


## السفاك

يسلمووو

أفراد أسرة شبكة الناصرة

على الترحيب الحار

----------


## آهات حنونه

*هلا بيك ياسفاك بينا*
*بس ويش معنى النك نيم؟؟*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## أموله



----------


## hope

*][ السفاك ][*

*اهلاً بك بعدد ماخطت اناملك وداهمتنا خطواتك ...*


*ولعبت بنا ارق حروفك ..*


*نحن عزيزي في شبكة النآصره سوف ننتظر دررٌك ..*


*ونثرك وفكرك وابداعك بكل شوق ..*


*فأرجو أن يطيب لك المقام معنا ..*


*ويستمر تواصلك بيننــــــا ..*


*وتنعم بحسن رفقتنا لك ..*


*فلك أعذب الهمسات واجمل باقات الورد ..*


*][ hope ][*

----------


## النظره البريئه

أهلآ وسهلآ بك ِ اخي في منتدآنآ الجميل ..
أتمنى لك ِ وقتآ ممتعآ معنآ وأن تفيدنآ

دمنآ أسره وآحده متوآصله دومآ ..

----------


## حكايا الشموع

**

----------


## السفاك

يسلموو 

على ترحيب

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ومرحبا بكــم معنا في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .







*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*









 حللتم أهـــلاً ونزلـتم سهــلاً 


















اميرة باحساسي

----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبا بك أخي السفـــــــاك <<<< عجبها الاسم

----------


## همسة ألم



----------


## السفاك

يسلمووو

أو ماقصرتوا

على الترحيب

أن شاء الله

نفيد

ونستفيد

----------

